# Type 1 bag for Parents



## Diabetes UK

Our Type 1 bag is specifically designed for parents who have a child who has been newly diagnosed. It’s a support pack and contains information, resources and stories from other families to help parents come to terms with what a new Type 1 diagnosis means.

The Type 1 bag includes:

A parent’s guide to Type 1 diabetes, our in-depth guide for families
My Life, our magazine for children.
Here for you, a guide to the support that is on offer at diagnosis and beyond.
‘Make the grade’ parent pack, with everything parents need to make sure their child is happy and healthy at school.
Away from home guide, which parents can fill in to provide practical information for anyone who is looking after their child.
Our Type 1 bag is free to order. And when you order it, you can sign up to receive further support and information from Diabetes UK.

*http://bit.ly/2OinjDw** 



*


----------



## novorapidboi26

Fantastic.....


----------



## HOBIE

Good for the youngsters of tomorrow.


----------



## WickLass

We just received our bag on Friday and found it to be very helpful, thank you ☺️


----------

